# oil drain bolt



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

When the seal starts looking worn or if it leaks after a change. Probably not a bad idea to do it every few changes.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Seal is meant to be changed every time


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Seal is meant to be changed every time


Does your dealership automatically give the tech a seal with the filter?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> How often do you change?
> 
> Looks like mine is slightly leaking after my last change.


I keep a box of the seals (o-rings) on hand and swap them out during oil changes if the old one is spent. Rockauto has the DORMAN 097148 for about a $1 each. That's for the 1.8. Verify for other motors. 

I'm sure better prices can be found, but even at a buck each, it's cheaper than buying a whole new plug, about $5 each. (But I keep a couple of replacement plugs on hand, too, just in case.)

Doug

.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you sir. I'll definitely look in to that.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Does your dealership automatically give the tech a seal with the filter?


Depends on the part guy pulling the filter if he does. And depends on the tech if he asks if there isn't one attached to filter box. Probably a 50/50 shot at best.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Whoops never changed that haha. Surprised it's a change every time part honestly. Of course I'm just using a hand wrench to loosen and tighten mine. I'm sure techs are using impact wrenches on these all day long.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Whoops never changed that haha. Surprised it's a change every time part honestly. Of course I'm just using a hand wrench to loosen and tighten mine. I'm sure techs are using impact wrenches on these all day long.


I don't think so. I can say I don't currently work with any and have in 20yrs seen very few "techs" who use power tools on drain plugs. I'm sure it happens, but it's really uncommon at dealers and better shops. But counter that I have seen a "tech" remove a blower motor with an air chisel. So.... Hacks are out there


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> But counter that I have seen a "tech" remove a blower motor with an air chisel. So.... Hacks are out there


A sharp knife in an air hammer doesn't sound too bad when you laying down under the dash struggling to get it out...I used a utility knife, broke about 3-4 blades and lost some blood. It was 10 degrees out and the plastic was HARD. (2007 Saturn Ion)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Heater core hoses on a pinto. The F'n clamps were on the INSIDE.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> I don't think so. I can say I don't currently work with any and have in 20yrs seen very few "techs" who use power tools on drain plugs. I'm sure it happens, but it's really uncommon at dealers and better shops. But counter that I have seen a "tech" remove a blower motor with an air chisel. So.... Hacks are out there


Haha. Oh yeah I'm sure it's the minority but I think at "quick lube" places it's probably more common. I just always hear and read about stripped drain plugs and every time I think to myself "how does that even happen?? Oh power tools" But I could be making assumptions there too.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd like to know how plugs get ruined myself.


----------

